# MARMOT Eiger



## salida (Apr 12, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this pack.  I'm looking for a rucksack type bag that I could take hiking/skiing, but also go for a short overnight trip with.  Any suggestions on other bags besides the MARMOT Eiger.  Thanks.

porter


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 14, 2004)

Never seen one yet. I'm for most of GoLite and EMS packs.


----------

